# création partition ntfs boot camp



## kris_club75 (10 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'essaie de créer une partition en format NTFS sur mon Mac grâce à l'assistant BootCamp mais je n'arrive pas à avoir le choix entre FAT et NFTS (que je choisisse une partition de 5 ou de 32 Go) et par défaut la partition se créé en FAT. Lors de l'installation de Windows, je choisis bien le disque 3 Boot Camp mais j'ai un message m'indiquant  que windows ne peut s'installer sur un disque qui n'est pas en format NFTS. Comment faire ?
Merci de votre aide.
Kris


----------



## bokeh (11 Mai 2009)

Si mes souvenirs sont exacts, tu ne peux pas formater en NTFS avec l'assistant Bootcamp.

Avec Bootcamp, tu fais une partition de la taille que tu veux en réglant le curseur - elle sera forcement en FAT - puis tu insère ton disque Windows, et à partir du disque d'install de Win tu reformate la partition Windows en NTFS avant d'installer Windows.

Au fait, qu'appelles-tu le "disque 3 Boot Camp" ?


----------



## galaad86 (11 Mai 2009)

quand tu crées la partition entre mac et windows, il te propose de choisir entre 32 GO, la moitié du DD ou autre. Si tu prends 32 GO ou moins, tu peux après formater en FAT.

si tu prends plus, tu n'as que le choix du ntfs. ce choix apparait après le choix de la taille de ta partition, il va préparer ton dd et il reboot sur le CD d'install.

là tu choisis bien ta partition marqué bootcamp et tu as plusieurs choix de formatage.

surtout ne pas choisir le formatage rapide.


----------



## kris_club75 (11 Mai 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont exacts, tu ne peux pas formater en NTFS avec l'assistant Bootcamp.
> 
> Avec Bootcamp, tu fais une partition de la taille que tu veux en réglant le curseur - elle sera forcement en FAT - puis tu insère ton disque Windows, et à partir du disque d'install de Win tu reformate la partition Windows en NTFS avant d'installer Windows.
> 
> Au fait, qu'appelles-tu le "disque 3 Boot Camp" ?



OK j'ai bien réussi à créer ma partition de 32 Go, mais comment je la reformate en NTFS, je n'ai pas accès aux "Options avancées"... et il semble que ce soit par là qu'il faut passer. 
La partition que j'ai créée s'appelle "Partition 3 Boot Camp" lorsque je dois choisir sur quelle partition je souhaite installer Windows.
Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------




galaad86 a dit:


> quand tu crées la partition entre mac et windows, il te propose de choisir entre 32 GO, la moitié du DD ou autre. Si tu prends 32 GO ou moins, tu peux après formater en FAT.
> 
> si tu prends plus, tu n'as que le choix du ntfs. ce choix apparait après le choix de la taille de ta partition, il va préparer ton dd et il reboot sur le CD d'install.
> 
> ...



Quand je créé ma partition, elle est en FAT (j'ai essayé avec 5 et 32 Go) et je n'arrive pas à le reformater en nfts car je n'ai pas accès aux Options avancées (enfin je pense que c'est là que je pourrais le faire) quand je dois là choisir pour installer windows.


----------



## divoli (11 Mai 2009)

Est-ce que tu as lu le guide d'installation et de configuration de Boot Camp, au moins ?

Vu tout ce que tu racontes, je n'en ai pas l'impression, et on peut craindre le pire pour la suite.


----------



## kris_club75 (11 Mai 2009)

Evidemment que je l'ai. Je l'ai suivi pas à pas et de toutes façons pour arriver jusqu'au choix de la partition pour l'install de windows il n'y a rien de compliqué. Simplement on a pas le choix du format et c'est ça qui manque. Rien dans la doc ne parle de cela.


----------



## bokeh (11 Mai 2009)

Comme je disais, le formatage en NTFS c'est à partir du disque d'install de Windows.

C'est page 10 du manuel de Bootcamp 

@+


----------



## kris_club75 (12 Mai 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> Comme je disais, le formatage en NTFS c'est à partir du disque d'install de Windows.
> 
> C'est page 10 du manuel de Bootcamp
> 
> @+




Oui j'ai bien vu ça ds le manuel mais comme je le disais hier, je n'arrive pas à avoir accès aux Options avancées. On a pas de souris et quand je clique sur "O" pour Options, ça ne fait rien. Y a t il un truc ?


----------



## galaad86 (12 Mai 2009)

- si tu installes Vista, tu as l'option en bas à droite de la fenêtre ou tu choisis 
"Disk 0 partition 3 BOOTCAMP"

il est marqué Drive options (advanced) avec le a souligné. tu dois donc choisir a à priori.

- si tu installes XP , après le choix de la partition, tu devrais avoir une fenêtre ou tu choisis formatage rapide (à éviter), FAT ou NTFS.

sinon je ne sais pas si tu utilises une bonne version de windows.


----------



## aramantes (21 Décembre 2009)

²





galaad86 a dit:


> - si tu installes Vista, tu as l'option en bas à droite de la fenêtre ou tu choisis
> "Disk 0 partition 3 BOOTCAMP"
> 
> il est marqué Drive options (advanced) avec le a souligné. tu dois donc choisir a à priori.
> ...



Eh oui j'ai le même problème : je n'ai pas accès à la fenêtre de choix du format (p 11 du livret), comme on ne formate pas cette partition windows créées avec bootcamp on ne peut donc pas démarrer dessus...

est-ce un pb de version de XP (pourtant j'ai un XP sp2) ? ou faut-il appuyer sur une touche en validant (F10 ou "o") ?
Si quelqu'un a une piste, merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------

Bon je ne sais pas pourquoi mais il arrive que certain cd XP ne donne pas accès à la fenêtre de formatage ; il faut alors aller chercher la console de récupération :
pour cela il faut appuyer sur F10 juste après la création de la partition sous bootcamp et le redémarrage sur le CD d'install XP dès que F6 apparaît on appuie sur la touche F10 du mac jusqu'à l'apparition de l'invite de commande et là on tape : format c : /FS:FAT32.
Ensuite on peut installer XP...

Merci à Fred

bon courage à tous


----------



## Zabeth (25 Janvier 2010)

Oui, Aramantes a donné la solution.
Moi je l'ai trouvé là :
http://stef2cnrs.wordpress.com/2008/06/10/boot-camp-windows-xp-erreur-fat32-ntfs/ 

et windows est enfin installé !!!


----------



## cooliographistyle (26 Février 2011)

bonjour cela va étre une question béte mes est il possible de creez une partition windows sans le cd d'installation ?
ou alors y a t'il un androit ou je peut le trouver pour le graver si c'est possible déja ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Et si tu allais voir cela

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/solution-bootcamp-du-4-02-2011-a-596872.html


----------



## cooliographistyle (26 Février 2011)

je vais voir merci pour cette réponse .


----------



## Breizh35 (26 Février 2011)

bonsoir,
quand tu dis que tu n'as pas de souris je pense que tu veux dire que ta souris sans fil mac ne fonctionne pas alors la soluce est de connecter à ton clavier une souris filaire quelconque et la tu peux choisir l'option driver advance  et ensuite tu choisis de formater ta partition et la tu auras le format NTFS


----------



## -GF- (13 Février 2015)

J'ai réglé ce promblème en appuyant sur le bouton plus d'options , Formater et tout est réglé


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2015)

Tu as vu la date du message de base ? Depuis ils ont trouvés une solution.


----------



## -GF- (15 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as vu la date du message de base ? Depuis ils ont trouvés une solution.


Au cas-où


----------

